# Adam Cole Megathread



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

We get 8 million Adam Cole threads a week and it's the same old arguments.

If you want to discuss his body type, how much he sucks, how Britt Baker has more muscles than he does, how he would be a terrible champ, how sexy he is, whatever, please keep it in here. We don't need all these threads discussing the exact same thing every single day.

Cheers, my friends, and, Adam Cole for champ 2022 #WilllBeABetterChampThanHangman


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Adam Cole is the GOAT, FOTC and sexy as hell.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Available in actual size for a limited time!


----------



## Damon Hen (11 mo ago)

Anyone else wish he wouldn't remove the kneepad before his finisher? Keep it on, it will still do the job, creates extra attention on those knobbly knees and pasty legs. Speaking of... he could hide that soft physique of his a bit better if he just got a spray tan. Wasn't nearly as noticeable in NXT - now it seems like he never gets any sun. His NXT look was pretty good honestly, especially when he did smackdown, war games and survivor series back-to-back. Presented like a champion who had his shit together.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

LETS GOO


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Say what you will, but I certainly wouldn't want to come across Adam Cole in a dark alley:









_shudder_


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Boo this thread. It's a forum, everything is going to be discussed to death. It's one thing to do a mega thread for ratings. It's ridiculous to try and haul all opinions about Cole into one thread.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Boo this thread. It's a forum, everything is going to be discussed to death. It's one thing to do a mega thread for ratings. It's ridiculous to try and haul all opinions about Cole into one thread.


This thread is already larger than he is.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Everything about Adam Cole sucks


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

When Kris Statlander looks like she can kick his arse.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Adam Cole bad give me likes please


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Boo this thread. It's a forum, everything is going to be discussed to death. It's one thing to do a mega thread for ratings. It's ridiculous to try and haul all opinions about Cole into one thread.


Cole fans can’t take the heat!

As a Roman fan, I simply can’t relate.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh goodie, I can move my rant to this thread!

Adam Cole is an example of what happens when you decide that looking like a flattened cardboard box is the idea male body type. He just flat out disgusts me in every single solitary way imaginable, from his shitty toothpick sized arms that would make me rather be an amputee to have arms at all, to his manlet height which makes me wonder if Britt either has a fantasy of having a man who she can tower over or is just completely delusional to whatever positives Cole somehow provides her. He just flat out sucks in every way imaginable, and I swear I'd rather get violent explosive diarrhea than watch this sad excuse of a wrestler try to perform fucking counters on guys twice his size.

I swear that liking this guy has to be some sort of undiagnosed mental condition. I cannot accept that this is possible, yet a bunch of greasy, neckbearded, incel, beta cucks that are AEW fans decide to continually cheer and support this flaming piece of human refuse, which means I have to continue to see his skinny, pudgy, anti-muscular ass grace my screen.

And the talks of him managing anybody is hilarious, as every manager in AEW even down to Vickie Guerrero could probably kick his ass. The only place Adam Cole should be managing is a gym, as maybe he'd have some luck that the sweat from actual real alpha males working out would cause him to lose his bitch tits and actually develop some sort of passable physique. But I'm not holding my breath.

Fuck Adam Cole.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The moment Adam the Giant hands over the AEW world title to the Million Dollar Man Shane McMahon and his bodyguard Cody Rhodes, this board will crash.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Cole fans can’t take the heat!
> 
> As a Roman fan, I simply can’t relate.


More so it's just how forums work, the big topic of the moment will see a fuck ton of that. Remember when Jericho possibly ruining MJF was the big topic, there were more Jericho threads. A few years ago when Rollins pissed off a fuck ton of fans, there were endless "why's Seth such a bitch and less over than his woman" threads. It's just how shit works. Cole is on the hot seat right now, and should get the same treatment as everybody else.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Cole killed NXT 1.0. 

As much as I love Regal hiring him as a scout was a massive mistake. Dude is a moves mark and sat at ROH and PWG events scouting vanilla midgets that set WWE back years. Now they had to start from scratch to find new stars.

People that are sick of Brock and Roman can go blame Regal and the likes of Undisputed Shit Era that already killed one NXT and soon AEW.


----------



## BabaYaga (Sep 14, 2021)

There is a reason why him And his little goons went to AEW to be with his other little goons. Two grown men kissing him on the cheek while he laughs at the camera, how fucking embarrassing ! He’s just a vanilla midget who realises he works better with his other vanilla midgets who are nothing but glorified spot monkeys and would have absolutely no success in the big leagues. If I was TK, I’d fire all their asses and send them back to the indies where they can do all that stupid shit.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BabaYaga said:


> There is a reason why him And his little goons went to AEW to be with his other little goons. Two grown men kissing him on the cheek while he laughs at the camera, how fucking embarrassing ! He’s just a vanilla midget who realises he works better with his other vanilla midgets who are nothing but glorified spot monkeys and would have absolutely no success in the big leagues. If I was TK, I’d fire all their asses and send them back to the indies where they can do all that stupid shit.


How dare you call the Hardly Boys grown men.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Catalanotto said:


> #WilllBeABetterChampThanHangman


Ok, now you’re being ridiculous.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Ok, now you’re being ridiculous.





I am not a huge fan of Adam Cole or anything, but, I think we can agree even a used diaper would be a better champ than Hangman, his run has been absolute shit.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Adam Cole bad give me likes please


Mwah


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

Honestly, he has a decent physique. It's not particularly a good one, but it's not as bad as others say. Cole is great in the ring and on the mic. He carries himself like a star and consistently gets the pops. Not much to complain about other than booking him to lose a main event to a hug and all that cringeworthy ridiculous kissing on the cheek shit. As a standalone performer, Cole is pretty good at everything.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Didn't know/care for him in NXT.

He won me over in AEW, fuelled by his BTE appearances.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Im still mad that Tony Khan dropped the absolute joke of Dark order the fucking moment he won the belt. Tony can fuck right off. This is way more on him than Hangman. If there is a weakness in someone that also could come off epic in other ways, A good promotion would hide it.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

He's a midget and vanilla and should be in the mid card at best. 

To. Sum up he sucks!!!


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> We get 8 million Adam Cole threads a week and it's the same old arguments.
> 
> If you want to discuss his body type, how much he sucks, how Britt Baker has more muscles than he does, how he would be a terrible champ, how sexy he is, whatever, please keep it in here. We don't need all these threads discussing the exact same thing every single day.
> 
> Cheers, my friends, and, Adam Cole for champ 2022 #WilllBeABetterChampThanHangman


Cole needs to just embrace the hate and get the full beer belly going fuck these idiots lol


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

@Catalanotto we don't deserve you, girl. The masses have been crying and you delivered. OT: if the GAWD Petey Williams was dead, he'd be rolling in his goddamn grave... FUCK Adam Cole for bastardizing the Canadian destroyer..!!!


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Wridacule said:


> @Catalanotto we don't deserve you, girl. The masses have been crying and you delivered. OT: if the GAWD Petey Williams was dead, he'd be rolling in his goddamn grave... FUCK Adam Cole for bastardizing the Canadian destroyer..!!!


Adam Cole is only a single speck of dirt that has been shoveled onto the grave of the Canadian Destroyer, it's as common as a headlock takedown these days.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

El Hammerstone said:


> Say what you will, but I certainly wouldn't want to come across Adam Cole in a dark alley:
> View attachment 117192
> 
> 
> _shudder_



Yikes. Lives will never be the same, BABY!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Cassidy looks like Batista compared to this fucking goof.



Jay Trotter said:


> Honestly, he has a decent physique. It's not particularly a good one, but it's not as bad as others say. Cole is great in the ring and on the mic. He carries himself like a star and consistently gets the pops. Not much to complain about other than booking him to lose a main event to a hug and all that cringeworthy ridiculous kissing on the cheek shit. As a standalone performer, Cole is pretty good at everything.


Sure he has a good physique if he was a fucking ballet dancer.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Mr316 said:


> Sure he has a good physique if he was a fucking ballet dancer.





Hey now, most ballet dancers would look like a hoss next to Cole.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

The Adam Cole obsession on this board is borderline weird. 

I don't really care for the guy but the way some of you talk about its like Adam fucked your mom or something.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> View attachment 117193
> 
> 
> When Kris Statlander looks like she can kick his arse.


A great example of Tony Khan not knowing what TF he's doing. How did this shit get greenlighted? Imagine Adam Cole facing off with Rhea Ripley.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Adam Cole in a AEW PPV main event is a fucking joke. If Tony Khan was booking WWF in 99, this fucking guy would be main eventing with Steve Austin:


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> Adam Cole in a AEW PPV main event is a fucking joke. If Tony Khan was booking WWF in 99, this fucking guy would be main eventing with Steve Austin:
> 
> View attachment 117207


At that point TAKA was still one of the best in the world. He went home to Michinoku Pro in early 1999 and worked several matches that were on par at worst with Austin’s best that year. That is majorly underselling TAKA’s 1999 compared to Austin.

TAKA vs Minoru Tanaka 10.17.99 Battlarts vs MIchinoku Pro was syuperior to anything Austin did the entire year. Then he was in a trios match at least once but maybe three more times that made Austin’s matches look plodding, tired and uninspired. It really isn’t a fair comparison between Austin and TAKA in 1999.

Austin’s 1998 WAS better than TAKA’s 1998. Them in 2000 Triple H had a fantastic TV match against TAKA. That was probably Triple H’s career year in 2000. I much prefer Austin’s career to Triple H but there is no way 1999 Austin is outdoing HHH vs TAKA.

1999 being a crappy year for high end matches in North America. Shane vs Test, which was a real blast, was one of WWF’s best the entire year. That is really more of a compliment to how Shane/Test turned out than insult.

Austin had a terrible year in the ring. Mania vs Rock was sub-Indy level garbage. Backlash was the classic.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

This megathread is about as exciting as Adam Cole is as a professional wrestler


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> Adam Cole in a AEW PPV main event is a fucking joke. If Tony Khan was booking WWF in 99, this fucking guy would be main eventing with Steve Austin:
> 
> View attachment 117207


The guy had a World Title match against Triple H?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Mr316 said:


> Adam Cole in a AEW PPV main event is a fucking joke. If Tony Khan was booking WWF in 99, this fucking guy would be main eventing with Steve Austin:
> 
> View attachment 117207



How dare you even compare a legend like Taka Michinoku to a dweeb like Adam Cole? You apologize this instant, MISTER!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

You know it's all about the BLUE!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

No one is saying the world champion needs to resemble Batista in 2005 physically. But he shouldn't look like Spike Dudley at 20% body fat either. Adam Cole isn't world championship material. If you could put the belt on him, you might as well put the belt on Marko Stunt. As shit as Hangman is, at least he's built like a grown adult male.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Is this thread a safe space for me to point out how much Adam Cole sucks?



Mr316 said:


> Adam Cole in a AEW PPV main event is a fucking joke. If Tony Khan was booking WWF in 99, this fucking guy would be main eventing with Steve Austin:
> 
> View attachment 117207


This dude has more talent and better comedy than 90% of the AEW roster, please don't insult Taka like that. He may get mad and choppy choppy your pee pee.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Speaking of Taka, he was a way better worker than Adam Cole for what its worth. Probably weighed more too. At least his physique wasn't grotesque, Adam has 12 inch arms and a pot belly FFS. His head is also way too big for his body, looks photoshopped


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Alas, apparently on further research, it seems Taka is way more built than Adam Cole.













At this point, we may have to look at Gillberg in his physical prime. Think Gillberg has him beat in the traps department.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Come to think of it, you probably could photoshop Adam Cole's head [When he's pale] on Gillberg's body and no one would know the difference.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Come to think of it, you probably could photoshop Adam Cole's head [When he's pale] on Gillberg's body and no one would know the difference.


Look at them traps on Gillberg, Adam could only wish.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Hotdiggity11 said:


>


Gillberg sort've looks like Adam Cole without the long hair. Same sunken in eyes, same facial expression as in this picture when he's doing his stupid comedy shit with the Young Fucks. Gillbergs shoulders look better though.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Mia Yim should be the one to win the WCW title off of Hangman instead of Adam Cole. She has a bigger physique, more charisma and better overall appeal.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Looks like early votes have so far concluded that Adam Cole is no Gillberg.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Looks like early votes have so far concluded that Adam Cole is no Gillberg.


Lol for sure! Gillberg had charisma at the end of the day, and he was solid comedy during a time where WWF was stomping on WCW in the ratings and with quality tv overall. Adam Cole has done what again before he joined the circus in AEW?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

otbr87 said:


> Lol for sure! Gillberg had charisma at the end of the day, and he was solid comedy during a time where WWF was stomping on WCW in the ratings and with quality tv overall. Adam Cole has done what again before he joined the circus in AEW?


Wait, are you seriously implying that Adam Cole doesn't have charisma?

He consistently comes out to pops every week in spite of his physique (which doesn't even bother me at all).

Why are you even shaming how his body looks anyway?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> Wait, are you seriously implying that Adam Cole doesn't have charisma?
> 
> He consistently comes out to pops every week in spite of his physique (which doesn't even bother me at all).
> 
> Why are you even shaming how his body looks anyway?


Because he looks like shit and has the body of somebody a 4th graders could beat up?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

otbr87 said:


> View attachment 117212
> View attachment 117213
> View attachment 117214
> 
> ...


Not a good idea because she was garbage when TNA tried to push her.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Because he looks like shit and has the body of somebody a 4th graders could beat up?


Sure, let’s also shame Mick Foley and Kevin Owens too while we’re at it even though they’re both widely regarded as great talents in spite of how they look to a small group of fans.

It’s really not that big of a deal.

Hell, Adam Cole has a really hot girlfriend in Britt Baker in spite of his physique, and I bet that he’s in better shape than most of us here too.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

DammitChrist said:


> Wait, are you seriously implying that Adam Cole doesn't have charisma?
> 
> He consistently comes out to pops every week in spite of his physique (which doesn't even bother me at all).
> 
> Why are you even shaming how his body looks anyway?



I don’t like Cole at all but yeah, he’s fine in the mic skills and charisma department. Would probably be great as a manager who can take bumps. The new Harvey Wippleman. 😂


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

No one cares for my opinion - so I will give it….

I don’t get the hate for Cole. Never saw him in nxt, but he has been serviceable in AEW. Seems like a good wrestler and has charisma. Sure he needs to work in his physique.

You can tell he moves like a wrestler and I think the hangman matchup will be a great show. It’s a good title defence until we get to the big dogs like punk and mox and Kenny


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

This thread is hilarious.


----------



## THE_OD (Nov 21, 2016)

Dont you mean: "Adam Cole Minithread"
I kid xD

Guy can talk, has charisma and can wrestle. A shame how he let himself become a meme of how not to look like a wrestler.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Dr. Middy said:


> Oh goodie, I can move my rant to this thread!
> 
> Adam Cole is an example of what happens when you decide that looking like a flattened cardboard box is the idea male body type. He just flat out disgusts me in every single solitary way imaginable, from his shitty toothpick sized arms that would make me rather be an amputee to have arms at all, to his manlet height which makes me wonder if Britt either has a fantasy of having a man who she can tower over or is just completely delusional to whatever positives Cole somehow provides her. He just flat out sucks in every way imaginable, and I swear I'd rather get violent explosive diarrhea than watch this sad excuse of a wrestler try to perform fucking counters on guys twice his size.
> 
> ...


Sheesh Middy. Did Cole poison your water supply, burn your crops, and deliver plague onto your house to make you feel like that?


----------



## Damon Hen (11 mo ago)

Kenny isn't a 'big dog'


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm a fan of flexible weight classes in wrestling and was hoping AEW would use them like NJPW and MLW when they said they'd have more sports-style elements than WWE (which they do, but not to the extent they could). I think fewer people would complain about Cole's physique if he was the Elite's junior heavyweight ace. Obviously a 'junior heavyweight' can be viewed as inferior, but it all comes down to presentation. UFC for example makes the weight classes all important. Jushin Thunder Liger, Ultimo Dragon, The Great Sasuke and others became legends as junior heavyweights because they were presented as stars. Cole would be an ideal top heel AEW Jr. Heavyweight Champion feuding with the likes of Jungle Boy. Then the scope is always there to have them 'graduate' like most of NJPW's IWGP Heavyweight Champions did, like Omega, Naito, Ibushi and Ospreay.

The Young Bucks were IWGP Jr. Tag Team Champions but after a long time moved up and had an IWGP (Heavyweight) Tag Team Title reign. reDRagon were also Jr. Tag Champions in NJPW, as was Trent with Rocky Romero.


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm rooting for Page to retain against Cole.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Gillberg looks like Goldberg next to Adam Cole.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Funny that there is a megathread for such a small dude


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Funny that there is a megathread for such a small dude


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

3venflow said:


> I'm a fan of flexible weight classes in wrestling and was hoping AEW would use them like NJPW and MLW when they said they'd have more sports-style elements than WWE (which they do, but not to the extent they could). I think fewer people would complain about Cole's physique if he was the Elite's junior heavyweight ace. Obviously a 'junior heavyweight' can be viewed as inferior, but it all comes down to presentation. UFC for example makes the weight classes all important. Jushin Thunder Liger, Ultimo Dragon, The Great Sasuke and others became legends as junior heavyweights because they were presented as stars. Cole would be an ideal top heel AEW Jr. Heavyweight Champion feuding with the likes of Jungle Boy. Then the scope is always there to have them 'graduate' like most of NJPW's IWGP Heavyweight Champions did, like Omega, Naito, Ibushi and Ospreay.
> 
> The Young Bucks were IWGP Jr. Tag Team Champions but after a long time moved up and had an IWGP (Heavyweight) Tag Team Title reign. reDRagon were also Jr. Tag Champions in NJPW, as was Trent with Rocky Romero.


Totally agree. Been saying this. Conor McGregor used to fight at the same weight as Amanda Nunes and Cris Cyborg, but nobody says McGregor isn't credible because he's not facing off against Jon Jones or Francis Ngannou.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

So, it seems like hating on Adam Cole has become the cool thing to do, meaning I'm way less interested in it. When it comes to hating Adam Cole, I am a trailblazer, having done it for years. I never got through a full segment of his NXT, but I checked a couple of seconds here, and another set of seconds there, and always said he looks like shit - even though he looked better than he does now.

But back then, it was me against the IWC, the way I like it. Now it seems like it has become the mainstream thing to do, so I'm out.

Adam Cole still sucks, though.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

becauseimafingcaveman said:


> Totally agree. Been saying this. Conor McGregor used to fight at the same weight as Amanda Nunes and Cris Cyborg, but nobody says McGregor isn't credible because he's not facing off against Jon Jones or Francis Ngannou.


Exactly correct, except people would laugh if he did try to face them. Everyone knows why weight classes exist so when wrestling tells us to ignore all that biology stuff, it just becomes silly. People can only suspend their disbelief so much.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> Exactly correct, except people would laugh if he did try to face them. Everyone knows why weight classes exist so when wrestling tells us to ignore all that biology stuff, it just becomes silly. People can only suspend their disbelief so much.


It is also can be a case by case basis. If you give me Pac against pretty much anyone on the roster, I can buy it because the dude is built and uses his speed well. Cole on the other hand doesn't have the build or speed to pull that off. His wrestling style really gets in his way even more then his size. Jon Silver is slightly shorter then Cole, but he has muscle mass. Buddy Matthews is another guy who isn't very tall, but is someone you would not want to fuck with.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> It is also can be a case by case basis. If you give me Pac against pretty much anyone on the roster, I can buy it because the dude is built and uses his speed well. Cole on the other hand doesn't have the build or speed to pull that off. His wrestling style really gets in his way even more then his size. Jon Silver is slightly shorter then Cole, but he has muscle mass. Buddy Matthews is another guy who isn't very tall, but is someone you would not want to fuck with.


Yeah, I agree with most of that too. I can suspend my disbelief a decent amount and Pac's height becomes pretty much a non-issue because he looks and acts like he is going to murder dudes. Silver is just too short to take as a top guy and acts like a goof. I said earlier in one of the other threads that of Cole put the time in and trained with Pac for 4-6 months, we would all be glad to change our opinions. It also does not help that he is acting like a goof jacking off with the Hardlys though.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> Yeah, I agree with most of that too. I can suspend my disbelief a decent amount and Pac's height becomes pretty much a non-issue because he looks and acts like he is going to murder dudes. Silver is just too short to take as a top guy and acts like a goof. I said earlier in one of the other threads that of Cole put the time in and trained with Pac for 4-6 months, we would all be glad to change our opinions. It also does not help that he is acting like a goof jacking off with the Hardlys though.


One correction, I didn't intend to imply that Silver could be a top guy, just that sometimes adding some build shows a certain level of commitment to your craft. I think out of all of the Dark Order, Silver works the best. He can job based on his height, but he is built enough that it comes off better on TV. Also, he is another guy who has speed in the ring, so he can pull off some hope spots against bigger opponents before getting beat. If AEW had a cruiserweight division, he would be a great addition to that.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

El Hammerstone said:


> Adam Cole is only a single speck of dirt that has been shoveled onto the grave of the Canadian Destroyer, it's as common as a headlock takedown these days.


Very sad, Very true..Him and Gargono though... those two are doing it on the floor, on the apron. Worst offenders by far. If I were a Shawn Michaels fan, I'd have just as much hate for the Bucks...


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

He’s a skinnyfat Manlet and he sucks


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

Even at age 95 with only half his bran still functioning vince mcmahon proves once again that he is a million times smarter than TK. Vince knew Adam would never be taken seriously as a world champ... meanwhile TK is obsessed with ratings involving WWEs 3rd string show and fanboys over a skinny midget who only appeals to beta males.


----------



## Pinguin (Jan 20, 2020)

Idk about Cole, all I can say, that imo he is better in every department than the Young Bucks.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

Pinguin said:


> Idk about Cole, all I can say, that imo he is better in every department than the Young Bucks.


Well sure, and getting shot to death is better than drowning


----------



## Brittburgh (Oct 24, 2021)

I've been a huge fan of Coles since his No DQ match against Black in NXT
It was one of NXTs greatest matches in my opinion.

It was the same when Rey Mysterio was champ and even Shawn Michaels back during his original run with the title,when he was given stick for being to small and not what guys want to see in a wrestler.
The thing is 
Not all wrestling is catered to the one person 
It's not communist style wrestling where one style wrestling suits all 
People want variety 
Not just in wrestling but in all things 
Hence why this thing called capitalism works 
It caters to all needs and churns a profit while doing so


----------



## BabaYaga (Sep 14, 2021)

Adam Cole is a Goof, a dweeb, a nerd, a vanilla midget and no one will tell me different. Put him up against someone like a prime Batista, Goldberg, Cena etc and look at how embarrassing he would look. Have we really come to a point in professional wrestling where a vanilla midget like Adam Cole is deemed a World Champion? If he was in WWE, he be stuck chasing the 24/7 title like the dweeb that he is and I’d end up giving him a dancing gimmick only to release him back into irrelevancy where he belongs. However, he made the wise decision to go over to AEW where they have a fascination for vanilla midgets like himself as well as his two stupid spot monkeys of grown ass men kissing him on the cheek.

If you are a fan of Adam Cole, then you absolutely would be burning any organisation into the ground portraying him as a star.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Pinguin said:


> Idk about Cole, all I can say, that imo he is better in every department than the Young Bucks.


Just wondering in what way? The Young Bucks have some annoying, obnoxious behavior, just about on the same level as Cole (which is fine, whatever, it's part of all their characters), but, they are definitely better than Cole in the ring.


----------



## Damon Hen (11 mo ago)

I've mentioned how i think the title fight should go down in a previous thread but here's an idea...

How about a feud with Billy Gunn? (that he loses of course). I'd have Billy start it by shouldering him in the corridor and then saying to him 'what of it little guy'.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Y'all only started hating Adam Cole because it was cool to do, I've been hating on him since he came to NXT. 

We are not the same.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Y'all only started hating Adam Cole because it was cool to do, I've been hating on him since he came to NXT.
> 
> We are not the same.


I didn’t watch NXT, but I do remember letting The Wood know how tiny Adam Cole was even then, with Wood arguing that Cole LOOKED like a champion and was Kenny Omega’s size when some in here were suggesting Jungle Boy and Darby were too small. I have the receipts to prove it.

This goes back as far as when some in here legitimately thought NXT was going to close the gap and eventually win the war.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Cole lives rent-free in so many of you guys' head it's amazing.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Cole lives rent-free in so many of you guys' head it's amazing.


It is easy since he does not take up much space.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

bdon said:


> I didn’t watch NXT, but I do remember letting The Wood know how tiny Adam Cole was even then, with Wood arguing that Cole LOOKED like a champion and was Kenny Omega’s size when some in here were suggesting Jungle Boy and Darby were too small. I have the receipts to prove it.
> 
> This goes back as far as when some in here legitimately thought NXT was going to close the gap and eventually win the war.


some of us dont watch that trash.So this average trash is newer to some of us.



Two Sheds said:


> It is easy since he does not take up much space.


why you gotta make me laugh monday night


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Funny why this thread was created. You'd think a megathread would be just fanboys posting gifs and images. But now all Adam Cole discussions are going here? hm...


----------



## Damon Hen (11 mo ago)

Why wasn't he allowed to squash Orange Cassidy?

He already looks terrible and he's challenging off the back of that!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497376422465179653
*As much as we drag Adam Cole on this forum for letting himself go in AEW, I think we should also give him props for trying to better himself and look like a main eventer again.*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Silly goose, you know how this thread will go down.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497376422465179653
> *As much as we drag Adam Cole on this forum for letting himself go in AEW, I think we should also give him props for trying to better himself and look like a main eventer again.*


Funny enough, he used to look much better pre-ROH/NJPW/NXT.

He's not massive by any means, but seemed to have more mass than the past 5 years or so.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

If I was Cole, I wouldn’t care what people on the internet think especially when I’m more in shape than majority of them typing about me


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

At least he got a tan. He looked really bad with the pasty look. 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Good to see the pressure is working.

#bodyshamingworks


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

This is it. 

This is the beginning of his transition to look like Brian Cage with long hair.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

So the pressure got to him and he's actually working out and making a change? We should do this more often, imagine what we could do for Keith Lee?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

He's sucking in.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> So the pressure got to him and he's actually working out and making a change? We should do this more often, imagine what we could do for Keith Lee?


Worked for Jericho, might work for Beanpole too.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

THANOS said:


> Funny enough, he used to look much better pre-ROH/NJPW/NXT.
> 
> He's not massive by any means, but seemed to have more mass than the past 5 years or so.


He actually looked like a star and btw a perfect visual match with Britt when he was this young.

Glad he seemingly decided to put in the work to get closer to his peak shape.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Really doubt that what random people on the internet say isn't phasing people like Adam Cole.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Southerner said:


> Really doubt that what random people on the internet say isn't phasing people like Adam Cole.


*He's literally responding to it in that tweet.*


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

yall need to stop bullying professional wrestlers into giving in to peer pressure.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> yall need to stop bullying professional wrestlers into giving in to peer pressure.


Why? It's a cosmetic business, if you're going to be a professional wrestler be in shape.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

He's still 5'2 so he still can't look like a Main Eventer.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

Good on him for looking like a athlete instead of a 12 year old boy 

Still sucks ass though lol


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Still needs to double his weight.


----------



## THE_OD (Nov 21, 2016)

Jersey said:


> If I was Cole, I wouldn’t care what people on the internet think especially when I’m more in shape than majority of them typing about me


Well... then you could also say "If I was The great Khali, I wouldn’t care what people on the internet think especially when I'm still a better wrestler than majority of them typing about me"

You can always choose to ignore what people say. And sure, a lot of us are harsh and toxic as all hell, when posting online. But you can also use it in a constructive manner, and get better at your profession.


----------



## FringeDweller (Jan 7, 2022)

troyag93 said:


> He's still 5'2 so he still can't look like a Main Eventer.


He's 5'8. Eddie Guerrero was 5'8 too.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

It doesn't matter what he looks like visually when he does all the Elite comedy and isn't that good in general.

In the title picture you have Roman Reigns vs Brock Lesnar, whether you like them or not you can't deny the star power. Then there's Adam Cole vs Adam Page, and therein lies the problem.


----------



## Razgriz (Jan 14, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *He's literally responding to it in that tweet.*


No... not really read it again... He's not talking about forum posters. 


He's literally talking about like posters you put on the wall... and billboards...

He's being an egotistical heel. And just saying that he's worth being put on such items


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

If he was like this year round…






Maybe TNT Title contender caliber talent. Maybe…


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Isn't there already a thread where all the weird obsessive Adam Cole body threads can be merged in to?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Forum Dud said:


> Isn't there already a thread where all the weird obsessive Adam Cole body threads can be merged in to?


*I'm not sure how it's weird to expect for an athlete in a cosmetic field to look the part.*


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Razgriz said:


> No... not really read it again... He's not talking about forum posters.
> 
> 
> He's literally talking about like posters you put on the wall... and billboards...
> ...


I don’t think anyone actually thinks he’s literally taking about forum posters.

but the picture is a clear reply to those who have been critical of his physique. I mean looks like his standard physique. Let’s see if he can get on the bulk.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I'm not sure how it's weird to expect for an athlete in a cosmetic field to look the part.*


This isn't aimed particularly at you as you've provided an update as opposed to the generic negative shit thread with no substance and a lot of unnecessary aggression but the volume of threads on the same subject with the same person is a little weird. 

The fact it got to a stage where somebody felt it was appropriate to have one thread for it is concerning enough.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

OH MY GOD ADAM SWOLE BAYBAY


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I am so amped for this match. Hangman has put on quality match after quality match and Cole is undefeated and is peaking physically and mentally. I think Hangman will get over the line but Cole will give him a shake.


----------



## Brittburgh (Oct 24, 2021)

50th thread this week on Coles looks
I think people need to stop feeling guilty about pleasuring themselves to Adam Cole 
The after guilt is all we are seeing here


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

I dont feel guilty, I feel like its constructive criticism if he's gonna be a main eventer and should look the part. Its not like he's hopeless he's just skinny fat and you can build lean muscle with what he's got. Other guys not so much. I hope he achieves whatever fitness goals he's seeking


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

I am Groot said:


> I dont feel guilty, I feel like its constructive criticism if he's gonna be a main eventer and should look the part. Its not like he's hopeless he's just skinny fat and you can build lean muscle with what he's got. Other guys not so much. I hope he achieves whatever fitness goals he's seeking


*Yeah, speaking from the experience of wrestling in high school, skinny fat is the easiest to flip to lean muscle. Keith Lee however, is screwed. He would have to do a shitload of cardio to burn the fat before applying muscle, because the muscle would only stack on top of the fat.*


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

I hope he doesn't throw his back out lifting something heavier than a controller.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Body re-composition.

Being skinny fat, he need to cut. 

Cycle calories, eat a high protein diet, incorporating a weekly caloric deficit, and train hard. He will gain muscle while losing fat, becoming dis-proportionally leaner in relation to scale weight lost. 

That is what body re-composition is.

Trying to stay the same weight and morph into something else is nonsensical because of the simple fact that the rate muscle is built at is far, far slower than how quickly fat can be lost. 

Bulking would be the stupidest thing he could do. 

Problem is, it'll take years for him to look how people WANT him to look without help. 

And I don't see Cole getting such "help"


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

THANOS said:


> Funny enough, he used to look much better pre-ROH/NJPW/NXT.
> 
> He's not massive by any means, but seemed to have more mass than the past 5 years or so.


I’ll be blunt. He likely took the comments to heart. It was a wakeup call. He began changing his routine about 3-4 weeks ago, and you’re starting to see the results. But it will take time.

For an old school reference look up Hercules in the WWF at these specific points - Survivor Series 1989, Royal Rumble 1990, WrestleMania VI, and when he forms Power & Glory in May 1990. He goes from a deteriorated physique (by his previous standards) at Survivor Series to a completely jacked up state six months later. But it took six months.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

He's responding to the hate he's getting online, and rightfully so. Someone who works for a major wrestling promotion should look like they lift a weight occasionally.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Body re-composition.
> 
> Being skinny fat, he need to cut.
> 
> ...


*No one is asking him to be Brian Cage-just to tone up. With his default body type, it won't be hard to do in a couple of months.*


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Why? It's a cosmetic business, if you're going to be a professional wrestler be in shape.


I’m pretty sure we don’t need another Brian Cage case on our hands.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *No one is asking him to be Brian Cage-just to tone up. With his default body type, it won't be hard to do in a couple of months.*


I mean, he has two options because of his body composition.

He cuts, which'll make him look even smaller than he does now. WF will continue to complain.

He bulks, which'll actually make him look puffier. WF will continue to complain.

There's no in between, you can't lose fat and build muscle at the same time. Certainly not easily in a few months without 'help'

Personally, if I was him and I wasn't going to take some kind of PED, I would cut. He'd look smaller, but he'd end up looking a lot more toned (like Orange Cassidy), after losing to Page, he's likely going to drop down the card for a bit anyway and then start to bulk up at the end of the year or early next year. But that's on him.


----------



## jobber81 (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Erik. said:


> I mean, he has two options because of his body composition.
> 
> He cuts, which'll make him look even smaller than he does now. WF will continue to complain.
> 
> ...


Coach Greg fully supports maingaining.
That means continuous progressive overload while maintaining a very slight calorie surplus.

He will develop muscle - muscle is more metabolically active - he will lose fat as a result.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Erik. said:


> I mean, he has two options because of his body composition.
> 
> He cuts, which'll make him look even smaller than he does now. WF will continue to complain.
> 
> ...


Could he short cut the process by taking PEDs for six months and then going natural?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> Coach Greg fully supports maingaining.
> That means continuous progressive overload while maintaining a very slight calorie surplus.
> 
> He will develop muscle - muscle is more metabolically active - he will lose fat as a result.


But he's constantly burning calories being a wrestler. It's not easy to put on muscle when burning so many calories.

It's not like he's just going to the gym every day whilst doing zero cardio and lifting heavy. He's a wrestler that's very much well known for his cardio.




Seafort said:


> Could he short cut the process by taking PEDs for six months and then going natural?


If he took PEDs and was strict in the gym, you'd notice clear difference within a month. Six months, he could probably look as good as someone like The Blade.

But I don't think it's in his nature. He'll probably work out more if anything, something he could do and enjoy with his wife.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Erik. said:


> But he's constantly burning calories being a wrestler. It's not easy to put on muscle when burning so many calories.
> 
> It's not like he's just going to the gym every day whilst doing zero cardio and lifting heavy. He's a wrestler that's very much well known for his cardio.
> 
> ...


That’s why wrestlers are on like 4k calories a day to maintain.
He’s definitely not doing as much. Would you agree?

Edit: drew McIntyre said he estimates around 3.5k a day


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Corny is helping him through this!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

great, now this generic dude is going to be in shape and everyone's magically going to say he good.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

NascarStan said:


> Good on him for looking like a athlete instead of a 12 year old boy
> 
> Still sucks ass though lol


thank you


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Can we call him Adam Swole now?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

This thread ain’t gonna end well….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Fearless Viper said:


> Corny is helping him through this!
> View attachment 117461


*Cornette's words of wisdom have motivated him!*


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> That’s why wrestlers are on like 4k calories a day to maintain.
> He’s definitely not doing as much. Would you agree?
> 
> Edit: drew McIntyre said he estimates around 3.5k a day


To be fair Drew is about 6 inches taller.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I could take the piss and post a skeleton gif, but I'm actually going to give props for the effort, keep at it.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Seafort said:


> To be fair Drew is about 6 inches taller.


Kofi said 4k

the fact is tha Cole is absolutely under-eating.And when he does, he picks the wrong food - you can see he barely gets any protein in, I’m thinking he’s on a high fat diet.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Am I the only one who started go feel bad about this topic?


----------



## I eat mangos (Sep 23, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Yeah, speaking from the experience of wrestling in high school, skinny fat is the easiest to flip to lean muscle. Keith Lee however, is screwed. He would have to do a shitload of cardio to burn the fat before applying muscle, because the muscle would only stack on top of the fat.*


Along with even more fat. Fun!


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

If he's hitting the gym again. Good on him. He just needs to drop the wish.com rockers and he'll be all set.


----------



## Razgriz (Jan 14, 2016)

It takes time to build bulk and muscle especially if you want to do in a safe manner... unassisted by steroids and stuff. 


I sincerely doubt anyone on this board said anything to get him to start working out. 

The man's probably been working out anyway.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

His look is only part of the problem.


----------



## Testosterone (11 mo ago)

He needs to keep this up and he’ll be jacked.

This disproves the idea that he wasn’t able to pack muscle.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

THANOS said:


> Funny enough, he used to look much better pre-ROH/NJPW/NXT.
> 
> He's not massive by any means, but seemed to have more mass than the past 5 years or so.


That looks like a completely different person


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

Lol at all these dumb posters "The pressure got to him" like it takes one month building muscles. Something you would know if you ever stepped foot in a gym you fat fucking disgraces.


----------



## Neverbowdown247 (11 mo ago)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> So the pressure got to him and he's actually working out and making a change? We should do this more often, imagine what we could do for Keith Lee?


Doesn't always work, look at Kevin Owens


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Is it just me or does he have a huge head on a tiny little body.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Britt Baker Claps Back At Fans For Body Shaming Adam Cole


Britt Baker has been the face of the AEW women’s division since her extraordinary lights out match against Thunder Rosa. Baker went on to capture the




www.ringsidenews.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Well shit, This guys good now!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubbly3 (Dec 9, 2021)

Body shaming isn't right but objectively you'd hope that Tony Khan would look at him and think he simply does not have the look to be a top guy at the moment. If that look is Cole's desire, then good fucking luck to him since he's clearly a decent guy. He looks better than 99% of the planet anyway.

But wrestling is in part, a cosmetic business. Over pushing him when he doesn't look 'great' won't do him any favours.

That pic looks alright but I doubt we'll see much of a change next week on Dynamite.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *No one is asking him to be Brian Cage-just to tone up. With his default body type, it won't be hard to do in a couple of months.*


Yeah, no reason why he can't get to a Ziggler physique with discipline.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Good on him. 

For example say you are a movie actor, the least you could do is look good and make an effort and hit the gym. Bill Burr was talking about this. How even Adam Sandler in the movie Meet the Parents had abs. They pay you good money, acting like wrestling demand a certain cosmetic flair. That's a visual medium and you should make an effort look good. 

You watch Adam Cole when he was ROH Champ and what you realise is how much more bulky he was, he had more meat around the bones. He wasn't the most muscular guy but he looked far more credible. He looked like a wrestler. 

AEW should get Buddy Mathews on the case. 😁


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Good on Cole, would love to see him keep this up.


----------



## Fergal (Apr 29, 2021)

Shitting on Adam Cole's physique is the most entertaining threads to read on this forum I will he sad when hey gets buff and we can't make more fun of him again


----------



## hmmm2988 (Mar 16, 2010)

JRL said:


> This is it.
> 
> This is the beginning of his transition to look like Brian Cage with long hair.


Adam Cole - the new Big Show in 5 years!


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Yeah, speaking from the experience of wrestling in high school, skinny fat is the easiest to flip to lean muscle. Keith Lee however, is screwed. He would have to do a shitload of cardio to burn the fat before applying muscle, because the muscle would only stack on top of the fat.*


Keith Lee could make the quickest and most dramatic transformation as he already has the muscle (which is the hard part). Hw wouldn't need to do extra cardio either. Just change his diet and he'll look amazing quickly.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Jones1 said:


> Keith Lee could make the quickest and most dramatic transformation as he already has the muscle (which is the hard part). Hw wouldn't need to do extra cardio either. Just change his diet and he'll look amazing quickly.


*That fat isn't magically disappearing without excessive cardio unless he starves himself, which I don't support.*


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *That fat isn't magically disappearing without excessive cardio unless he starves himself, which I don't support.*


You don't need cardio for fat loss and he wouldn't need to starve himself either. Fat loss comes down to diet. He's so big and he must eat so much it wouldn't be hard to lose the weight either.

I train people for a living. The myth that cardio is essential for fat loss needs to die.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Jones1 said:


> You don't need cardio for fat loss and he wouldn't need to starve himself either. Fat loss comes down to diet.
> 
> I train people for a living. The myth that cardio is essential for fat loss needs to die.


*Show me someone who's gone from 350 to 250 in under a year with nothing but a change of diet.*


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Show me someone who's gone from 350 to 250 in under a year with nothing but a change of diet.*


I've literally had clients make this sort of progress. People lose weight all the time just from changing their diet. Weight loss is about eating less. 

Can you explain why you think it would take obsessive cardio or for him to starve to lose weight? What makes you think this is true?


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Agree with you @Jones1, losing weight is all about being in a calorie deficit. Cardio aids in putting you in the deficit but he doesn't actually need to do anymore cardio than he might be doing currently in order to lose weight. Just eat less


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

Geert Wilders said:


> Agree with you @Jones1, losing weight is all about being in a calorie deficit. Cardio aids in putting you in the deficit but he doesn't actually need to do anymore cardio than he might be doing currently in order to lose weight. Just eat less


People overestimate the role cardio plays in weight loss. I can eat the calories burnt in 30 minutes of cardio in 30 seconds. Being more active obviously helps, and I try to get my clients to increase their steps, but it always comes down to their diet on if they lose weight or not.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Jones1 said:


> I've literally had clients make this sort of progress. People lose weight all the time just from changing their diet. Weight loss is about eating less.
> 
> Can you explain why you think it would take obsessive cardio or for him to starve to lose weight? What makes you think this is true?


*Because he and Mia go to the gym a lot and his regimen doesn't seem to be working for weight loss. He just gains muscle on top of his fat. He needs to add more cardio. I don't know what his diet is so I can't speak on that definitively, but I doubt that's all that needs to be changed since he's GAINED weight in the last two and a half years.*


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

I'll just chime in. I have a master's in nutrition and human performance. @Jones1 is right. You need a caloric deficit to give your body the incentive to burn fat, and then you need a diet that regulates your hormones in such a way that your body gets access to your fat stores for fuel. Exercise is important for overall health, but its role in weight loss is overstated. Although more muscles does mean more calories burned per day.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Because he and Mia go to the gym a lot and his regimen doesn't seem to be working for weight loss. He just gains muscle on top of his fat. He needs to add more cardio. I don't know what his diet is so I can't speak on that definitively, but I doubt that's all that needs to be changed since he's GAINED weight in the last two and a half years.*


If he's gained weight over the past two years that means he's been eating far too much. It's impossible to gain weight if you're not in a calorie surplus.
Which goes to show he needs to change his diet. 
You have just shown why he needs to change his diet to lose weight.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Teemu™ said:


> I'll just chime in. I have a master's in nutrition and human performance. @Jones1 is right. You need a caloric deficit to give your body the incentive to burn fat, and then you need a diet that regulates your hormones in such a way that your body gets access to your fat stores for fuel. Exercise is important for overall health, but its role in weight loss is overstated. Although more muscles does mean more calories burned per day.


*The problem is we don't know what his diet is to come to that conclusion. What we do know, is that regardless of the situation, cardio will definitely shed those pounds.*


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The problem is we don't know what his diet is to come to that conclusion. What we do know, is that regardless of the situation, cardio will definitely shed those pounds.*


I have a good idea just by looking at him. There aren't that many options. And I'm not so sure about the last claim there. It's complicated. Yes and no. Yes, if you are caloric deficit, and expend more calories than you're taking in, your body will burn fat. But how much is a totally different question. What are his insulin levels? Judging by his appearance, I'd say high. Could be wrong, but this is an educated guess. In addition, excessive cardio raises your cortisol levels, which leads to increased appetite. His first and foremost priority should be to fix his diet to reverse the insulin resistance he most likely has. Again, exercise helps with that, too, but the basis for everything is your diet.

Your body has better access to the fat stores when your diet is optimal. Person A and Person B can eat the same bag of nuts and have the same exercise regimen, but A can gain more fat than B, depending on hormone levels - which are regulated by your overall diet.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The problem is we don't know what his diet is to come to that conclusion. What we do know, is that regardless of the situation, cardio will definitely shed those pounds.*


If he has been gaining weight over the past 2.5 years then he has been easting in a calorie surplus. So we do know about his diet. It would be impossible to gain that weight without eating too much.

You're also wrong that cardio will definitely shed those pounds. It doesn't work how you seem to think it does. Doing loads of cardio won't make any difference to weight loss if you're eating so much it puts you in a calorie surplus. The saying that you can't out-train a poor diet is largely true.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Jones1 said:


> If he has been gaining weight over the past 2.5 years then he has been easting in a calorie surplus. So we do know about his diet. It would be impossible to gain that weight without eating too much.
> 
> You're also wrong that cardio will definitely shed those pounds. It doesn't work how you seem to think it does. Doing loads of cardio won't make any difference to weight loss if you're eating so much it puts you in a calorie surplus. The saying that you can't out-train a poor diet is largely true.


And also, if your diet is, for instance, very high in sugar, the chronically raised insulin levels make it so your body has worse access to the stored fat to use for fuel. So even the added cardio won't really make as big of a difference there as people indeed think. These are complicated matters for sure, and what works for A doesn't always work for B, but yea, if you eat bad for long enough, you develop imbalances and malfunctions that will, in the long run, impede your body's fat burning capabilities. Regardless of cardio.

Because a bad diet can also fuck up your metabolic functionalities. Calories in, calories out still remains true, but if your body malfunctions, calories out becomes less and less. If that makes sense.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Jones1 said:


> If he has been gaining weight over the past 2.5 years then he has been easting in a calorie surplus. So we do know about his diet. It would be impossible to gain that weight without eating too much.
> 
> You're also wrong that cardio will definitely shed those pounds. It doesn't work how you seem to think it does. Doing loads of cardio won't make any difference to weight loss if you're eating so much it puts you in a calorie surplus. The saying that you can't out-train a poor diet is largely true.


*I'm speaking from personal experience. Before I joined the wrestling team in high school, I looked like Adam Cole a month ago with the skinny fat belly. They had me running miles, doing 100 jumping jacks a practice, and hitting the weight room every week. Within 2 months, I had a six pack and some arms without changing my horrible diet of cheeseburgers, hot dogs, and pizza.*


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I'm speaking from personal experience. Before I joined the wrestling team in high school, I looked like Adam Cole a month ago with the skinny fat belly. They had me running miles, doing 100 jumping jacks a practice, and hitting the weight room every week. Within 2 months, I had a six pack and some arms without changing my horrible diet of cheeseburgers, hot dogs, and pizza.*


Oh, yeah. In high school. Things get a bit different as you age. You likely hadn't developed insulin resistance yet at that age, and things generally functioned correctly. So you can get away with things. But the more you continue with that diet, the worse things get. Hardcore exercise can also prevent insulin resistance, so if you do as you did, and start early, the effect is different than it would be for someone already overweight.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I'm speaking from personal experience. Before I joined the wrestling team in high school, I looked like Adam Cole a month ago with the skinny fat belly. They had me running miles, doing 100 jumping jacks a practice, and hitting the weight room every week. Within 2 months, I had a six pack and some arms without changing my horrible diet of cheeseburgers, hot dogs, and pizza.*


Surely you can see why basing what you're saying on just your personal experience is silly? I'm also guessing you were pretty skinny after all that.

Just because you lost fat doing excessive cardio doesn't mean he has to do excessive cardio and it doesn't mean it's the best way to lose fat.

Also, you were skinny fat. Very different from someone massively losing weight. You didn't have much to lose and were very young. If you were skinny fat you weren't eating in a massive surplus before anyway. Completely different situations.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Jones1 said:


> Surely you can see why basing what you're saying on just your personal experience is silly? I'm also guessing you were pretty skinny after all that.
> 
> Just because you lost fat doing excessive cardio doesn't mean he has to do excessive cardio and it doesn't mean it's the best way to lose fat.
> 
> Also, you were skinny fat. Very different from someone massively losing weight. You didn't have much to lose and were very young. If you were skinny fat you weren't eating in a massive surplus before anyway. Completely different situations.


*It doesn't matter. You just claimed that you can't out train a poor diet, and I just told you I was eating the same shit while losing fat weight and gaining muscle with lots of cardio and weight lifting. Your statement is untrue.*


Teemu™ said:


> Oh, yeah. In high school. Things get a bit different as you age. You likely hadn't developed insulin resistance yet at that age, and things generally functioned correctly. So you can get away with things. But the more you continue with that diet, the worse things get. Hardcore exercise can also prevent insulin resistance, so if you do as you did, and start early, the effect is different than it would be for someone already overweight.


*I'm willing to accept that compromise. I appreciate that you can see both sides.*


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *It doesn't matter. You just claimed that you can't out train a poor diet, and I just told you I was eating the same shit while losing fat weight and gaining muscle with lots of cardio and weight lifting. Your statement is untrue.
> 
> I'm willing to accept that compromise. I appreciate that you can see both sides.*


I didn't claim that. I said, "The saying that you can't out-train a poor diet is largely true.". This is very different from what you claimed I said.

Please don't be dishonest.

I also pointed out you weren't in a big calorie surplus for a period before (you wouldn't be skinny fat if you were). If you were eating in a calorie surplus like Keith Lee is, you couldn't have lost fat.; This is a fact. You eating cheeseburgers, hotdogs and pizza is completely irrelevant. We're talking about calories here.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Jones1 said:


> I didn't claim that. I said, "The saying that you can't out-train a poor diet is largely true.". This is very different from what you claimed I said.
> 
> Please don't be dishonest.
> 
> I also pointed out you weren't in a big calorie surplus for a period before (you wouldn't be skinny fat if you were). If you were eating in a calorie surplus like Keith Lee is, you couldn't have lost fat.; This is a fact. You eating cheeseburgers, hotdogs and pizza is completely irrelevant. We're talking about calories here.


*Now you're trying to tell me how much I ate as if you were there? Lol, we're done here.*


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Now you're trying to tell me how much I ate as if you were there? Lol, we're done here.*


If you were skinny fat you couldn't have been in a massive calorie surplus or else you wouldn't be skinny anything.

If you lost weight you couldn't possibly be in a calorie surplus as it would be impossible to lose weight. The fact you lost weight proves this. 

Do you understand what calorie surplus means?

Come on man. This isn't complicated stuff.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Jones1 said:


> If you were skinny fat you couldn't have been in a massive calorie surplus or else you wouldn't be skinny anything.
> 
> If you lost weight you couldn't possibly be in a calorie surplus as it would be impossible to lose weight. The fact you lost weight proves this.
> 
> ...


*How do you not understand that burning calories at a faster rate (more cardio) allows you to intake more calories? Having a calorie surplus prior to working out is the whole reason I had a belly. Who's paying you for this?*


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *How do you not understand that burning calories at a faster rate (more cardio) allows you to intake more calories? Having a calorie surplus prior to working out is the whole reason I had a belly. Who's paying you for this?*


Yes. Cardio does allow you to eat more calories, but it doesn't make as much difference isn't as much as you think. You don't actually burn that many calories through training. I've literally just drank over 1000 calories in 1 minute. It would take a lot of cardio to burn that off.

I also said massive calorie surplus before you started training. Stop misrepresenting what I say. You clearly weren't in a massive calorie surplus before you started training like Lee is. 

Using cardio as the main way to use weight is silly and doesn't make any sense. Just because you did it when young doesn't change this fact.

Remember, you said that Lee couldn't lose weight without excessive cardio or starving himself. This is such as stupid and ignorant comment and it turned out that you were basing it off personal experience.

The problem is you don't have the experience to have a strong opinion on this subject.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Jones1 said:


> Yes. Cardio does allow you to eat more calories, but it doesn't make as much difference isn't as much as you think. You don't actually burn that many calories through training. I've literally just drank over 1000 calories in 1 minute. It would take a lot of cardio to burn that off.
> 
> Using cardio as the main way to use weight is silly and doesn't make any sense. Just because you did it when young doesn't change this fact.
> 
> Remember, you said that Lee couldn't lose weight without excessive cardio or starving himself. This is such as stupid and ignorant comment and it turned out that you were basing it off personal experience. The problem is you don't have the experience to have a strong opinion on this subject.


* Again, this guy is trying to tell me how my body works. I'm sorry for anyone who wastes their money on your program.*


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> * Again, this guy is trying to tell me how my body works. I'm sorry for anyone who wastes their money on your program.*


I think you have trouble reading and I'm guessing you're very young.

At no point in that quote (or any other comment) did I tell you how your body works.

You're out of your depth here.

I don't sell programs. That's not how training someone works.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Another great Adam Cole moment in the last minute of the video.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Imagine a new person joining this forum and seeing this thread. A fan thread?....nope an official hate thread haha.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Praying Adam Cole becomes champ, BAY BAY


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Catalanotto said:


> Praying Adam Cole becomes champ, BAY BAY


Please, no. He’s been champ everywhere else he’s been, and his whole shtick gets really, really tiresome. I actually quit watching ROH because every show ended up being the same fucking thing week after week with him and all his pasty white string bean friends coming to his rescue. Being in about the worst shape of his whole career right now doesn’t help any. It would probably kill AEW for me - they’ve already got two of the worst wrestlers on the planet with the women’s titles as it is. Just … no.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I hope Adam Cole reads this thread at least once a week.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

@YamchaRocks your mom has saved you!

you can stay now!


----------



## Damon Hen (11 mo ago)

Honestly, he's a little round around the ages, little thin around the arms but it's the not the physique that's killing his look. Imo its his skin complexion. 

He's gotten noticeably more pasty since NXT. It's as though he no longer goes outside anymore and gets any sun. Such a quick fix too, sun bed + a week of tanning. Will do wonders...


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Nah it's the physique too. I really hate the "you need to be a muscle-bound lummox to look legit as a wrestler" type of arguments but the guy really does just look tiny and weak. I know he's the same height as me (or at least his billed height is the same as my height) but he looks like he has almost zero definition anywhere. He's just a lanky streak of fuck all., honestly.


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> @YamchaRocks your mom has saved you!
> 
> you can stay now!


This is hardly what I wanted. This thread is a disgrace.

Alsoe, we have two seperate "I can't stand Adam Cole" threads on the front page. And already a new thread about Cole's physique. And this.

everyone who took part in this "discussion" should be ashamed of themselves


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

How many Adam Cole physique related threads are we going to have? That dead horse is beyond beaten by now.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Damon Hen said:


> Honestly, he's a little round around the ages, little thin around the arms but it's the not the physique that's killing his look. Imo its his skin complexion.
> 
> He's gotten noticeably more pasty since NXT. It's as though he no longer goes outside anymore and gets any sun. Such a quick fix too, sun bed + a week of tanning. Will do wonders...


There's a adam cole megathread to spam with this BS


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

YamchaRocks said:


> This is hardly what I wanted. This thread is a disgrace.
> 
> Alsoe, we have two seperate "I can't stand Adam Cole" threads on the front page. And already a new thread about Cole's physique. And this.
> 
> everyone who took part in this "discussion" should be ashamed of themselves


well, its normal for our parents to disappoint us at some point in our lives


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't have much to add but this is some quality moderating. It was getting exhausting with so many identical threads


----------



## St. Perry (11 mo ago)

Seriously. I know you modern marks love wee little men flipping around as you can chant fight forever or whatever the fuck gets you off these days, but this guy is an embarrassment to the world of professional wrestling. 

I know industry has shifted to smaller folk, but Jesus Christ man, can we at least draw the line somewhere. 

Back in my day, men were men!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Adam Cole would be jobbing on Sunday Night Heat 20 years ago.

Big fan of this thread BTW. About time someone opens a thread about the joke that is Adam Cole.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

There was literally just a thread made about this very topic like yesterday lol. Pretty sure there was a combined thread too. I'm not the biggest Cole fan either but let's stop making these redundant threads that offer 0 fresh insight. He's small, spams moves and needs to hit the gym. We know lol.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Mr316 said:


> Adam Cole would be jobbing on Sunday Night Heat 20 years ago.
> 
> Big fan of this thread BTW. About time someone opens a thread about the joke that is Adam Cole.


wrong, he wouldnt be in wwf at all.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

No. We all want him off our screen, and we were first to say so. You're going to have to take one for the team and keep watching him.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm beginning to think that some of you get off to Adam Cole with how often you talk about him.

Do you have a fetish for short, skinny ass white dudes?


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Since the average guy likes to rate the value of another man's life based on the attractiveness of his woman. Guys on here should feel inspired that Brooke Baker would date a guy like Adam Cole despite his unimpressive physique.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Bastards closed the Reigns vs Cole thread right before I posted my reply:

The fans rejected Vince shoving Roman down everyone's throat for what felt like 100 years as a goofy, sufferin' succotashing face. But some on here are acting like Roman himself is the guy writing his dialogue or booking his matches. Talk about working yourselves. Put just about anyone in that role, write them cheesy ass dialogue, and make them dumb down their move set and jack off their own arm as a signature move, and the crowd will get pissed.

But Reigns has been killing it once he actually got someone like Heyman around him spinning that web of a story.

So yeah give me the guy who has proven he can take direction and looks like an ass kicker turning heads in an airport (and is a smart guy too, went to Georgia Tech. No free grades for football players there) vs the guy who looks like he is mopping the floor at the airport and is struggling to lift said mop.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Hangman Page looks like a giant compared to midget Cole


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

Thankfully, Adam Cole continues to be over (with the crowds) atm and keeps putting fantastic matches despite what his (miserable) haters claim tbh 👍


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

YamchaRocks said:


> Thankfully, Adam Cole continues to be over (with the crowds) atm and keeps putting fantastic matches despite what his (miserable) haters claim tbh 👍


Adam Cole absolutely sucks, but you do you lol


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Adam Cole is over, but only a handful of NXT geeks actually want to see him as world champion.

Question for those that followed it, was NXT really that chick full of small guys that no one but me, not even the almight Cornette (🙄) could see that the guy was seriously fucking tiny?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

bdon said:


> Question for those that followed it, was NXT really that chick full of small guys that no one but me, not even the almight Cornette (🙄) could see that the guy was seriously fucking tiny?


Not always. Kross feuded with Cole and Kross is a big guy. He also had title matches against Keith Lee, Matt Riddle, Velventeen Dream and other six-footers. But many who were in NXT like Finn Balor, Pete 'Butch' Dunne, Ciampa, Fish, O'Reilly, Gargano and so on are all in the 5'9" to 5'11" range. Cole also headlined Smackdown once, beating Danielson in an NXT title match.

It's interesting to read/hear about Carmelo Hayes being dubbed one of WWE's future main roster stars. He has charisma, a good look and talent but is in the land of the size queen and this is Cole vs. Hayes:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Not always. Kross feuded with Cole and Kross is a big guy. He also had title matches against Keith Lee, Matt Riddle, Velventeen Dream and other six-footers. But many who were in NXT like Finn Balor, Pete 'Butch' Dunne, Ciampa, Fish, O'Reilly, Gargano and so on are all in the 5'9" to 5'11" range. Cole also headlined Smackdown once, beating Danielson in an NXT title match.
> 
> It's interesting to read/hear about Carmelo Hayes being dubbed one of WWE's future main roster stars. He has charisma, a good look and talent but is in the land of the size queen and this is Cole vs. Hayes:
> 
> ...


You realise the issue with Cole isn't his height right?

It's that he has the physique of a random fan. Hayes is ripped solid.










That looks like an athlete. Cole looks like the guy who serves the athlete's drinks. He is trash.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Irish Jet said:


> You realise the issue with Cole isn't his height right?
> 
> It's that he has the physique of a random fan. Hayes is ripped solid.


He's very well built but still very, very short (also that pic reminds me of this MJF one, where he usually doesn't look that ripped on camera) so unless he lucks upon a big gimmick like Danielson did, Vince could lose interest like he has umpteen short guys. I'd say he's a similar height to PAC, who is also charismatic and well built but was Cruiserweight Champion in WWE and had very little joy on the main roster. Wouldn't surprise me if Vince prefers the big lug Von Wagner just due to his size. Melo will come off as even shorter if paired up with guys like McIntyre, Reigns and Lesnar and that could bother Vince. My guess is he'll be midcard at most if/when he makes it to the main roster, not this generational main eventer in waiting people talk about.


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Adam Cole absolutely sucks, but you do you lol


How can you claim that Adam "sucks", when he has better matches and cuts better promos than wrestler on your avatar tbh?









Adam Cole is 6'6"


People love talking about Adam Cole's height, and we're here to set the record straight that he is six foot six inches tall.




www.fanbyte.com




This is an interesting read about height in wrestling. It proves that even if they billed him at 6f6 (so 4 inches more than his real height of 6f2) it wouldn't matter because wrestling is a fantasy world.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

YamchaRocks said:


> How can you claim that Adam "sucks", when he has better matches and cuts better promos than wrestler on your avatar tbh?


🤡🤡🤡🤡


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

RamPaige said:


> Since the average guy likes to rate the value of another man's life based on the attractiveness of his woman. Guys on here should feel inspired that Brooke Baker would date a guy like Adam Cole despite his unimpressive physique.


why lift when it's all about the boom?


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Daily reminder that ADAM COLE BAY BAYYYYY


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Seems accurate.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Not always. Kross feuded with Cole and Kross is a big guy. He also had title matches against Keith Lee, Matt Riddle, Velventeen Dream and other six-footers. But many who were in NXT like Finn Balor, Pete 'Butch' Dunne, Ciampa, Fish, O'Reilly, Gargano and so on are all in the 5'9" to 5'11" range. Cole also headlined Smackdown once, beating Danielson in an NXT title match.
> 
> It's interesting to read/hear about Carmelo Hayes being dubbed one of WWE's future main roster stars. He has charisma, a good look and talent but is in the land of the size queen and this is Cole vs. Hayes:
> 
> ...


Does Hayes try to wrestle like he’s a fucking brawler?


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Manager material indeed.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Not always. Kross feuded with Cole and Kross is a big guy. He also had title matches against Keith Lee, Matt Riddle, Velventeen Dream and other six-footers. But many who were in NXT like Finn Balor, Pete 'Butch' Dunne, Ciampa, Fish, O'Reilly, Gargano and so on are all in the 5'9" to 5'11" range. Cole also headlined Smackdown once, beating Danielson in an NXT title match.
> 
> It's interesting to read/hear about Carmelo Hayes being dubbed one of WWE's future main roster stars. He has charisma, a good look and talent but is in the land of the size queen and this is Cole vs. Hayes:
> 
> ...


Anyone who says Carmelo Hayes will be anything but a jobber in the main roster is trippin or trolling


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Teemu™ said:


> View attachment 120419
> 
> 
> Seems accurate.


Who ever designed this shirt is a big friend of Cole.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Fearless Viper said:


> Manager material indeed.


Vince was absolutely right about him needing to be a manager.


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

BOOM


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Teemu™ said:


> View attachment 120419
> 
> 
> Seems accurate.



Did they really take a cartoon pic of Edge and call it Adam Cole? ahahaha


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Adam Cole's booking has been pretty shit in AEW. He meant something in NXT. His mic skills aren't awful. But i would imagine right now in WWE he would likely be chasing the 24-7 title and making out with Doudrop.


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

Adam Cole is way too intimidating to be someone's manager. A 6'2, 225+ pound manager would look outlandish.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

YamchaRocks said:


> Adam Cole is way too intimidating to be someone's manager. A 6'2, 225+ pound manager would look outlandish.


Does he has those 6- 7 inches and 60 pounds we are not seeing hidden on his ass? I haven't paid attention, didn't know his butt was that big.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

What are you guys gonna do when Cole is champ? Riot? Lol


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> What are you guys gonna do when Cole is champ? Riot? Lol


I suggest merging the Rants and AEW sections for 24 hours


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Bump

This guy is the most overexposed wrestler on the entire roster right now I dont hate him like a lot of people on here do im just starting to get sick of seeing him literally every single fucking week he needs to take some TV time off or something.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I've been hearing that TK wants to prove that he can book the Bay Bay better/stronger than Trips did


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Bay Bay with a great win tonight.

BOOM


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Just when I think Cole can’t possibly look any worse, he drops that knee pad.
🤮


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Just when I think Cole can’t possibly look any worse, he drops that knee pad.
> 🤮



I wonder if he could squat 135. 🤣


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Taking his dad bod out the equation he carries himself as a leader very well.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

DUD said:


> Taking his dad bod out the equation he carries himself as a leader very well.


Doesn’t matter. I can’t get past the fact that he looks like the guy any real wrestler should squash, but instead he goes over them clean. There’s a point beyond which I can no longer suspend disbelief, and Cole is way past it.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

10K views?!

ADAM DRAW BAY BAY. Time to give him the strap.

Ah forget it. Im on a roll with bad posts lately.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Yo! Stop bodyshaming Adam Cole! 








Booker T Called Out For Body Shaming Adam Cole, Clarifies Comments


Two-time WWE Hall of Famer Booker T is facing some backlash on social media for his recent comments on AEW star Adam Cole.




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Fearless Viper said:


> Yo! Stop bodyshaming Adam Cole!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus fucking Christ it's professional wrestling. 

The "look" has always been a huge part of getting immersed in the idea that these wrestlers can legitimately fight. Adam Cole and Riho look like kids cosplaying in the ring - It's a completely legitimate criticism. It would be one thing if they were being presented as lower/mid-card cruiserweight acts - But he's competing for the god damn heavyweight title of the world and you have to ask actual athletes to bump around for this manlet.

Pathetic. Renee loves pandering to the basement with this outrage. Trash.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Thread is 3 months old and I've probably been lifting weights more than Adam Cole [Had a shoulder/arms day today. Cole should try it].

















Bay Bay!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Love Cole but something is off. Might be getting lost in the land of big stars. He needs to take a month or two off and come back with a total HBK pretty boy prick gimmick. New gear, new attitude. And up the intensity. There's still a huge star in there but it's going to require more work with this stacked roster.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

St. Perry said:


> Seriously. I know you modern marks love wee little men flipping around as you can chant fight forever or whatever the fuck gets you off these days, but this guy is an embarrassment to the world of professional wrestling.
> 
> I know industry has shifted to smaller folk, but Jesus Christ man, can we at least draw the line somewhere.
> 
> Back in my day, men were men!


The lovely and talented Brit Baker would definitely disagree with you.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Oracle said:


> Bump
> 
> This guy is the most overexposed wrestler on the entire roster right now I dont hate him like a lot of people on here do im just starting to get sick of seeing him literally every single fucking week he needs to take some TV time off or something.


My whole thing with him, is he's mediocre in the ring and on the mic and his entire gimmick is just saying his name and having catchy entrance music.

He's basically a tiny version of Karrion Kross, who he criticized, quite ironically, for the same things he's guilty of.

I can look past the look easily if you're good. I have no problem buying what younger Bryan Danielson/Daniel Bryan, Eddie Kingston, Mick Foley or even Orange Cassidy are selling, because all of them have something to grip me, whether it's promos, character, in-ring or something.

There's nothing even really charismatic with Cole, he just says his name and has great theme music. In his matches, he'll have his spots where he says his name or gives weird unconvincing facial expressions and that's it. There's no electricity.

I just don't get what's to love about the guy.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

THANOS said:


> My whole thing with him, is he's mediocre in the ring and on the mic and his entire gimmick is just saying his name and having catchy entrance music.
> 
> He's basically a tiny version of Karrion Kross, who he criticized, quite ironically, for the same things he's guilty of.
> 
> ...


Don’t forget, he also says ‘BOOM’.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Look, it’s an absolute joke that Renee is stepping in talking about “body-shaming.” What a dense, slow-witted thing to say. No one cares how Cole looks in general. If he’s just a regular guy on the street, working at T-Mobile, then no one gives a damn. When you’re supposed to be a major player in a wrestling company, vying for the top spot and world titles then people are going to comment on how you look physically. Fans, ex-wrestlers, ex-guys behind the scene echo the same sentiment — his physique isn’t where it needs to be. 

And then Hangman Page’s response to it was even more ridiculous and sensitive. Man, that whole camp/group just really comes across like entitled pricks whose shit doesn’t stink.


----------



## Omos=Next Big Thing (7 mo ago)

Booker T just said the truth. Adam Cole is a Vanilla Midget and definitely not somebody who will ever be a draw. I mean look at him and then take a look at the top-superstars in this business. Hogan, Batista, Cena, Rock, Austin... would eat this guy for breakfast. Also if you look at current Main Eventers like McIntyre, Lashley, Reigns or Lesnar I can not take Cole seriously.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)




----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Booker T and Adam Cole were good friends long before he signed with WWE so I'm surprised to have seen those quotes from him. 

Then again I've seen with Eric Bischoff how often his tone is misconstrued when quoted by the dirt sheets and they have created a mountain out of a molehill. Which is probably what has happened here.

As for Renee Baguette she knows her target audience. It's fed bad dub shills. She's happy to milk money out of the corporate machine prior to a big PLE but the rest of the year its inviting people that have eaten too many bitter lemons on to her podcast. The Toni Storm one recently was so cringeworthy I gave up after 20 minutes.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Bay Bay needs to be in the mid card and stay in the mid card. Then he can weight 92 pounds I don’t care.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

THANOS said:


> I just don't get what's to love about the guy.


Adam Cole is an elite level mic worker. One of the best talkers in the industry. 

He overshadows nearly everyone he feuds with on the mic.

So if you want to know what’s to love? Dude can talk in an industry that most suck at talking


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Randy Lahey said:


> Adam Cole is an elite level mic worker. One of the best talkers in the industry.
> 
> He overshadows nearly everyone he feuds with on the mic.
> 
> So if you want to know what’s to love? Dude can talk in an industry that most suck at talking


But he also needs to sort of look like he can back up the talk. There’s more to pro wrestling than talk, hard as that may be to believe.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> View attachment 125749


Pockets is way more jacked than Cole but Colonel Parker could give both of them a beating with one hand tied behind his back. From what I've heard I bet the Tennessee Stud's cock weighs more than all of Adam Cole. He could use Robert Fuller's foreskin as a sleeping bag.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I’m patiently awaiting the crowning of BAY BAY as champ so I can visit this thread regularly and watch the fireworks


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Eddie Kingston just went in on body shamers :



Hit the gym, you fat –’ little do they know, hey, by the way guys… for all those that tell me hit the gym, I don’t need to go to the gym. My contract pays me enough where I got my own gym in my garage, you know what I’m saying?

My whole career I’ve been hearing it and look, you have to work out to be a pro wrestler. You have to have good cardio. Cardio’s the main thing and yeah, you hear it your whole life, you gotta look the part and all that. There was a shift where, you know, you had to be a muscle guy. There was a shift in the business and you know, when you have that so much, people get sick of it and then, you know, you have to do different things. 

I grew up on guys that looked tough. There was some muscle guys but there were also guys like Dick Murdoch and Dusty Rhodes and those guys, you know what I mean? That you — if you wanna body shame and knock anyone nowadays, would you knock them?… Guys like that who look like dudes that they would fight you and then came the bodybuilder era and a lot of those bodybuilders couldn’t fight their way out of a paper bag. Let’s be honest about it, you know? But yeah, you do have to be an athlete to be in this and you do have to cardio and workout and body shaming stuff? My man, here’s my thing, if you don’t like it, don’t watch. If you wanna rip on someone or knock on somebody, okay man, I feel bad for you because that’s what gets your rocks off, you’re an evil, disgusting human being. That’s all it is and I hope you never have somebody rip on you like that, you know what I mean? Because you’re a weak person so you’ll probably break down. But anyway, that’s me taking shots. 

No, I get it, I get it but again, I grew up in an era, we had hillbillies and Texans and then body guys and everything like that. Look, no one looks the same. When you start looking the same, it gets real boring. Yeah, it gets real boring. Me? I got a little bit of a belly, yeah. I like to eat ice cream, I like Five Guys, I like pizza, you know what I mean? But I also like to lift weights and do cardio and I also like to fight and punch people in the face and chop people, you know what I mean? So I’m just me. My other thing with that is I know this is old, an old thing to say but a lot of you, a lot of the people who body shame, a lot of the people who say negative stuff, besides being disgusting human beings because that’s what gets their rocks off, none of them would ever step in the ring. Not to fight, I mean just even run the ropes, you know what I mean? Or even just step in there and they’re like, well that’s not my job. Well my man, you don’t see me bothering you at your job, you know what I mean? Telling you how to clean the floor… I was gonna say something else, so I had to switch it! You know where I was coming from. It was in my head. I was like, ahh! 2022 Eddie, 2022, I’m different… 

When it comes to Adam Cole, none of y’all are as athletic as him, for those people that are saying that. Also, y’all are jealous. My man’s living the good life. He gets to do what he wants to do, he gets paid to play video games, right? And he got D.M.D., which a lot of these dudes, all these dudes on the Twitter would kill — you know, give up anything for a minute with her. Big facts on that. He’s living his good life man so y’all can keep up and be hateful and spiteful and let it eat at you, because you do because you’re a disgusting person. He’s living his good life.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Catalanotto said:


> I’m patiently awaiting the crowning of BAY BAY as champ so I can visit this thread regularly and watch the fireworks


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Randy Lahey said:


> Adam Cole is an elite level mic worker. One of the best talkers in the industry.
> 
> He overshadows nearly everyone he feuds with on the mic.
> 
> So if you want to know what’s to love? Dude can talk in an industry that most suck at talking


I don't even think he's in the Top 10 in the company. He's not better than any of the below, for example.

Kingston, MJF, Punk, Jericho, Moxley, Joe, Danielson, Starks, Ethan Page, Santana, Miro, PAC.

So he's in that next category with Black, Matt Hardy, Christian Cage and Hangman.

Maybe he's better than mediocre, but I wouldn't call him elite.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Formal petition to rename this topic "Adam Cole Microthread."


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Adam Cole sucks so goddamn bad that bdon wishes Cody rHHHodes would replace him.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

I don’t hate the guy but he’s not a main event talent and he’s overexposed now too.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

Scuba Steve said:


> Eddie Kingston just went in on body shamers :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eddie kingston, dusty, and murdoch look like guys who could kick someone's ass though.

cole is barely bigger than danhausen, like get the fuck outta here. at least benoit was a bit bigger and ripped.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

#colehausen


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

JerryMark said:


> eddie kingston, look like guys who could kick someone's ass though.


unless he hears a loud bang which results in him shitting himself in a quivering wreck.

anyways why is the IWC all upset about people saying stuff about coles body shape when it was them who was calling him a fat piece of shit long before he joined the e.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Nobody would give a shit about his body if his "body" of work was good.
Never a big fan of him in NXT, certainly not a fan in AEW.


----------



## RWPunk (Oct 16, 2017)

Pretty sure this should be called the Adam Cole Smallthread. He makes me look credible enough to be a pro wrestler


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Adam Page and Mr. Kanellis decided to jumped in and attack Booker T lol. What a bunch of pussies. 









Hangman Page takes aim at wrestling vets with ‘s**t ass’ podcasts


He might also be talking about guys like Booker T criticizing Adam Cole’s physique.




www.cagesideseats.com


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

Adam Cole sucks, seriously. He has the tools to be a good hand, but doesnt capitlize on them. He has bad matches, weird promos, and is small as shit.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

I will never fully understand the indie wrestling obsession with small men as world champion. Build up the cruiserweight division and sell it as a big deal, but don't insult my intelligence pushing a guy like Adam Cole as world champion. It was dumb when NXT did it, and it's dumb now.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Just wait till he faces Wardlow


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Just wait till he faces Wardlow


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 125850


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Adam Cole has this forum on strings.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>




Wardlow got those prime Goldberg traps. I'm jelly.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

JerryMark said:


> eddie kingston, dusty, and murdoch look like guys who could kick someone's ass though.
> 
> cole is barely bigger than danhausen, like get the fuck outta here. at least benoit was a bit bigger and ripped.


He’s not bigger than Danhausen, nor is he more physically fit. Adam Cole is legitimately the smallest man on the entire roster, and that includes the goddamn referees and announcers.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DUD said:


> View attachment 125867
> 
> 
> Adam Cole has this forum on strings.


Nah, Cole is the only guy who could be on strings and not break them.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

JerryMark said:


> eddie kingston, dusty, and murdoch look like guys who could kick someone's ass though.
> 
> cole is barely bigger than danhausen, like get the fuck outta here. at least benoit was a bit bigger and ripped.


And Danhausen gets squashed, because he's presented properly as a character and mouthpiece, instead of a World Title contender.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Gotta love all the simps on Twitter running to Adam Cole's defence because people dare make a valid criticism on his body. 

"The only people criticising him are just fat!!"

Yeah nah I've been in the gym for 3 years now, I know what a guy who works out consistently looks like, Cole looks like he's never touched a weight in his life, if anyone is allowed to judge him it's me.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Christian is a small guy, but, a lot of people blow a load over him 

#RespectBayBay


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Jesus, Okada looked like the Big Show stood next to Adam 'little girl body' Cole


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Fearless Viper said:


> Adam Page and Mr. Kanellis decided to jumped in and attack Booker T lol. What a bunch of pussies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538886848839311364
This guy is saying this about Booker fucking T? The guy that isn't GOAT levels but is generally one of the most loved wrestlers to ever do it. That guy is needing advice from a nobody about connecting with an audience? Fuck right off with that one


----------



## doctordoom212 (Jul 24, 2018)

Adam Cole looks like Pippin from LOTR....Except i think Pippin is a bit bigger


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544416441113378817


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Shit, almost forgot to go hide in his cake for later 🥰


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Fearless Viper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544416441113378817


Kayfabe is officially fucked. How can this guy be a heel lol.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

thisissting said:


> Kayfabe is officially fucked. How can this guy be a heel lol.


A lot of heels in history have been nicer guys that a lot of the faces. I'm sure he's a good guy. but when he faces a Wardlow or Miro, they have to find a way of making it look believable.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> A lot of heels in history have been nicer guys that a lot of the faces. I'm sure he's a good guy. but when he faces a Wardlow or Miro, they have to find a way of making it look believable.


Anyone who watches his YouTube channel or sees him in real life just can't take him seriously as a wrestler. It's just not beleivable with him as a heel in particular.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

thisissting said:


> Anyone who watches his YouTube channel or sees him in real life just can't take him seriously as a wrestler. It's just not beleivable with him as a heel in particular.


I don't watch it, but know he is a gamer, as are a lot of wrestlers. I know old school guys like Taker don't like it, but these are the days of social media, which is used as another way for wresters to get over, by interacting with fans on twitch. Kayfabe has been gone for a long time, which is part of the reason Broken Matt got over in TNA, as he was always in character.









The Undertaker blasts 'soft' WWE product and stars in bizarre video games rant


Well, that escalated quickly...




metro.co.uk


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

What a bunch of fucking insecure losers. Renee Paquette talking about bodyshaming. Shut the fuck up Renee.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I don't watch it, but know he is a gamer, as are a lot of wrestlers. I know old school guys like Taker don't like it, but these are the days of social media, which is used as another way for wresters to get over, by interacting with fans on twitch. Kayfabe has been gone for a long time, which is part of the reason Broken Matt got over in TNA, as he was always in character.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And is part of the reason why wrestling has gone downhill from where it was at in the past. Watching folk go on toy hunts and play video games together heels and faces alike just makes the product look shit in my opinion. It's no coincidence that they guys who take the business seriously still and respect Kayfabe such as taker mjf and ftr are by far the best thing left in it.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

thisissting said:


> And is part of the reason why wrestling has gone downhill from where it was at in the past. Watching folk go on toy hunts and play video games together heels and faces alike just makes the product look shit in my opinion. It's no coincidence that they guys who take the business seriously still and respect Kayfabe such as taker mjf and ftr are by far the best thing left in it.


I know some people don't like OC, but at least he is something different, just like Darby. People always go on about the AE being the best time, but even back then, fans were interacting with the Oddities, The Godfather and Kaeintai. There is a place for the more comedic guys, as long as your main event scene is edgy and the overall presentation is good.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

thisissting said:


> Kayfabe is officially fucked. How can this guy be a heel lol.


Since when was he a heel? I always assumed he was a clown. Lol The guy does not look intimidating in anyway. When ever he comes out the crowd goes Bay Bay!. That's a reaction of a babyface.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Fearless Viper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544416441113378817


How fitting, a picture of Baker looking taller than Bay Bay. Even if it’s just the angle. 😂


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

Fearless Viper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544416441113378817


Nice to see these two girls looking eye to eye.🤣


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

Now everyone hates him and says hes out of shape. Talk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Mods.


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Mods.


Lmao


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Nah. It's just a few out of shape internet marks like yourself, OP. Listen to his crowd reactions. He's still over af.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

DJ Punk said:


> Nah. It's just a few out of shape internet marks like yourself, OP. Listen to his crowd reactions. He's still over af.


RVD4200 is a CrossFit athlete


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

Lmao


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

Seriously most of the people on this forum is probably fat and out of shape.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RVD4200 said:


> Seriously most of the people on this forum is probably fat and out of shape.



You seem very interested in this.


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> You seem very interested in this.


You seem pretty gay too. Lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RVD4200 said:


> You seem pretty gay too. Lol



I'm the one commenting in a thread to myself about what dudes bodies look like in here? Oh okay


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I'm the one commenting in a thread to myself about what dudes bodies look like in here? Oh okay


Good one, your still gay.


----------



## g3rmany.turtle (6 mo ago)

I won't say that I could care less about body size. It matters most of the time, but not all the time. Adam Cole is a rare exception. I am more upset that he is even in AEW. Even as a fan of both AEW and Cole. I didn't want to see Cole in AEW yet. I wanted him on the main roster. It's more exposure, way more than AEW is getting right now, period. Then come to AEW after he made his debut on the main rosters. Cole didn't even do a WM, or Royal Rumble. Like what the fuck is that about? That way he comes to AEW, and he is more than established to be a top guy, or close. NXT wasn't grabbing huge numbers per week. Cole was still getting more exposure in WWE/NXT than he is now in AEW. It's not even close. The way Adam Cole was booked in NXT was damn near perfect. Same body size, but he was legit top guy. All of NXT rosters prior to NXT 2.0 were superior to AEW's current roster. Prove me wrong.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

❤


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

RVD4200 said:


> Good one, your still gay.


*You're.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

.. is there an Adam Cole MINI-thread? Seems more appropriate


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

yeahright2 said:


> .. is there an Adam Cole MINI-thread? Seems more appropriate


Jokes on you bud. The size of his forehead prevents it.


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

Adam Cole makes AEW the #1 promotion in the world simply by gracing the company with his GOAT talent.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

YamchaRocks said:


> Adam Cole makes AEW the #1 promotion in the world simply by gracing the company with his *GOAT *talent.











Newest picture of Adam Cole


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

yeahright2 said:


> Newest picture of Adam Cole


Would have been accurate if that Goat was 200+lbs and over 6f tall. A roided up 235lbs 6f4 goat would be a great represenation of Adam Cole


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

@YamchaRocks did DammitChrist hack your account again?


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> @YamchaRocks did DammitChrist hack your account again?


What? no.

Btw DammitChrist is a great member and should be a mod.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

YamchaRocks said:


> What? no.
> 
> Btw DammitChrist is a great member and should be a mod.


Yea


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Yamcha rn


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Yamcha feeling like his old self again!!


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

@YamchaRocks said he didn't like Adam Cole and never did last month. What a phony.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I can’t wait until Adam Cole comes back and does a championship run, this forum will explode.

BOOM BAY BAY


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> I can’t wait until Adam Cole comes back and does a championship run, this forum will explode.
> 
> BOOM BAY BAY


Hopefully he and the rest of his treehouse gang fight for the next 20 years over the Trios belts on YouTube.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Cole has been sorely missed. Tony needs to do him right this time and strap the rocket to the Undisputed ERA. Time to show their dominance.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Meltzer said he's coming back in a non wrestling capacity for now as he's not yet cleared to compete.


----------



## g3rmany.turtle (6 mo ago)

I hate saying this. Now that Vince is gone, I wish Adam Cole was actually in WWE right now. He would be a top name with HHH booking the shows.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

BAY BAY IS BACK!!

Put the strap on this man already!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> BAY BAY IS BACK!!
> 
> Put the strap on this man already!!


I read that as you wanted to use a strap on on Cole...which you probably do so it works.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

His head is so big. The ponytail made him look even more like a bobblehead.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Adam Cole sucks so bad that he couldn’t even make The Elite, The The Elite…fans enjoy a story about Elite melodrama lol


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

g3rmany.turtle said:


> I hate saying this. Now that Vince is gone, I wish Adam Cole was actually in WWE right now. He would be a top name with HHH booking the shows.


He would need to bulk up a bit to be a top star there. Although HHH knows how to book him better than Tony Khan.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Shaz Cena said:


> He would need to bulk up a bit to be a top star there. Although HHH knows how to book him better than Tony Khan.


Bulking up won’t change the fact he’s a midget.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

bdon said:


> Bulking up won’t change the fact he’s a midget.


Woah there slow down there young man. I have seen midgets be successful in this business.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Shaz Cena said:


> Woah there slow down there young man. I have seen midgets be successful in this business.


Show me a midget who was neither strong or athletic that were successful in wrestling.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

bdon said:


> Show me a midget who was neither strong or athletic that were successful in wrestling.


Jim Cornette


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Shaz Cena said:


> Jim Cornette


Thanks for proving Vince right: Adam Cole WOULD be a great manager.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I hope tonight is the return of BAY BAY!!!!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Man, he is in a tough spot creatively now:


Fish is leaving
KoR is out long-term
He betrayed his other friends with the two above

All he has now is Britt. It'll be interesting to see what they do with him - does he start/join a new clique or just fly solo? Personally, I'm just happy to see the end of the UE. I think it could be good for Cole and KoR (when he returns down the line) to do something that isn't retreading old ground from the brand AEW beat.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Man, he is in a tough spot creatively now:
> 
> 
> Fish is leaving
> ...


He’s too small to fly solo and be a credible threat to anyone but Marko Stunt.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

The Joker Bay Bay!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Eastwood said:


> I hope tonight is the return of BAY BAY!!!!!


you should be banned for that comment 😑


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I’m super sad it didn’t happen


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mentioned it in another thread, but how about Adam Cole as Bullet Club USA leader? This seems like an idea to keep him occupied if he's coming back soon. He's in creative limbo otherwise and would just be bouncing from random feud to random feud. I guess a feud with Starks could be fun though.

Fish is gone, Kyle just had neck surgery.

UE betrayed the Elite, who are suspended anyway, so he can't go back there.

It leaves Cole without friends or back-up in a group-heavy promotion and where heels #cheat2win.

So why not give guys like Juice coming through the Forbidden Door more meaning by having Cole don the Bullet Club t-shirt and act as their USA leader? Strike a deal with NJPW to sell Bullet Club t-shirts too, which broke sales records during Kenny's leadership. The BC is past its prime but still has name value, more than 'The Firm' or 'The Trustbusters' anyway.

There is often a Bullet Club presence in the USA (Juice, Hikuleo, Jay, Good Brothers, Taiji and KENTA like to visit) and like in IMPACT, where Ace Austin and Chris Bey joined, Cole could always recruit in-house and give some lesser utilized AEW guys a new purpose. ie. pry Parker Boudreaux from Daivari, get 10 out of Dark Order limbo, nab Josh Woods from Sterling or turn the directionless and in-limbo Pillman Jr. heel. Cole could also work NJPW Strong shows.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

BUMP A DOODLE DOO, BAY BAY IS BACK!!!

THE FUTURE CHAMP...IS....HERE!!!!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lady Eastwood said:


> BUMP A DOODLE DOO, BAY BAY IS BACK!!!
> 
> THE FUTURE CHAMP...IS....HERE!!!!


I will never be seen again if that happens.


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

BOOM! BAY BAY!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> I will never be seen again if that happens.


He’s literally the worst. Him talking tough like the roster should be afraid just looks fucking stupid. The guy is 170 pounds max and lacking any sort of athletics.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

bdon said:


> He’s literally the worst. Him talking tough like the roster should be afraid just looks fucking stupid. The guy is 170 pounds max and lacking any sort of athletics.


Personality of a geek


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

The pop though. It’s almost like the haters’ opinions aren’t worth a damn.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I am happy that he is back because the medical stuff he went through would suck for anyone. He isn't someone I am a big fan of as a performer, but he does have a part on the show.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Good promo tonight. Will be fun to see what he will do now that he's not rehashing the same shit from NXT


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Hear the pop? All those size marks sure didn't hate him tonight.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hit em with it @CowboyKurtAngle 


You know I'm only 5 foot 2!


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Whos ready for another run of Adam Cole in AEW BAYBAY???


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

They need to put the title on him by the end of the month at the latest.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Blonde said:


> They need to put the title on him by the end of the month at the latest.


Which one?

I swear he still has the Owen belt or whatever they called it that he could barely carry?


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

One Shed said:


> Which one?
> 
> I swear he still has the Owen belt or whatever they called it that he could barely carry?


You’re gonna hate this but…..

the AEW World Championship. I just want to watch the world burn.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

That POP BAY BAY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Blonde said:


> You’re gonna hate this but…..
> 
> the AEW World Championship. I just want to watch the world burn.


If Saudi owns WWE and the AEW champion is microbrawler Adam Cole, we should just burn it down.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Hear the pop? All those size marks sure didn't hate him tonight.


Well goddamn, if all we are to go by is crowd engagement, then everyone should be a fucking world champion, huh?

(I really hope this post doesn’t give Tony any new ideas)


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> Personality of a geek


Ah classic Wrestlingforum...never change


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cole has charisma and personality. I will give him that.

But he just isn’t a main event guy. It makes the entire product look like a joke when he’s in the main event scene. A young Chris Jericho was the best thing not named Sting on the Monday Night Nitro show, but that didn’t mean he belonged in serious feuds with Hollywood Hogan, Sting, or Goldberg.

Make Cole feel important by giving him the Cody Rhodes role of acting as a sort of hate keeper to the main event scene.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> He’s literally the worst. Him talking tough like the roster should be afraid just looks fucking stupid. The guy is 170 pounds max and lacking any sort of athletics.


someone legit said in the live thread ‘cole is bigger than HOOK’

On another note, it was a good promo from Cole and i am happy he can still wrestle

but if he has a punch fight with someone larger again and wins like he did with luchasaurus, then i am unsubscribing from his service and cancelling him

You’re a small guy adam, wrestle like one - take tips from darby, jungleboy and HOOK. You can still win but don’t try and be a ‘slow and methodical’ beast or a brawler


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> someone legit said in the live thread ‘cole is bigger than HOOK’
> 
> On another note, it was a good promo from Cole and i am happy he can still wrestle
> 
> ...


It’s literally the biggest problem everyone has. Most of us don’t give a shit that he is small per se as we all love the 3 guys you mentioned, but they all use their speed and athletics to gain the advantage. Cole is suffering from Napoleon Complex so bad that he feels it necessary to try and go toe-to-toe in these scripted fights with guys.

It’s fucking annoying.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> It’s literally the biggest problem everyone has. Most of us don’t give a shit that he is small per se as we all love the 3 guys you mentioned, but they all use their speed and athletics to gain the advantage. Cole is suffering from Napoleon Complex so bad that he feels it necessary to try and go toe-to-toe in these scripted fights with guys.
> 
> It’s fucking annoying.


yup, i don’t care that he is a smaller guy

most of my faves are on the smaller side - i prefer fast and athletic wrestlers

i like it when they beat bigger guys in david x Goliath matches

but what i never want, is for a small guy to wrestle like he’s a big guy - which is what adam does

his size has never been the issue


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yup, i don’t care that he is a smaller guy
> 
> most of my faves are on the smaller side - i prefer fast and athletic wrestlers
> 
> ...


Yes, be small like Darby, be super flippy like Rey Fenix, be super fast like Kenny, or whatever. Just don’t betray what the audience can clearly see with our own eyes.

I always bring him up when I complain about Adam Cole, but Brian Cage is the same story on the opposite end of the spectrum. If you’re Shaquille O’Neal, you don’t shoot 3-pointers. If you’re Allen Iverson, you don’t down low and try to score out of the post.

Just keep the match sensible, and I can suspend my belief. Just like I did watching Darby and Joe.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Wrasslin/comments/i3fb22


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

BayBay got the biggest pop of the night. Promo was A. Loved it


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

I’m gonna be honest I never understood what his promo was ment to achieve.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

DJ Punk said:


> Ah classic Wrestlingforum...never change


explain to me factually how hes anything else but a geek, The guy is not cool.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> Yes, be small like Darby, be super flippy like Rey Fenix, be super fast like Kenny, or whatever. Just don’t betray what the audience can clearly see with our own eyes.
> 
> I always bring him up when I complain about Adam Cole, but Brian Cage is the same story on the opposite end of the spectrum. If you’re Shaquille O’Neal, you don’t shoot 3-pointers. If you’re Allen Iverson, you don’t down low and try to score out of the post.
> 
> Just keep the match sensible, and I can suspend my belief. Just like I did watching Darby and Joe.


I would also accept him going the Lee Moriarty or Wheeler Yuta route. If you can't fly around, then be a technical beast. Make it where you have to grind down a bigger opponent to the point that their strength advantage isn't as apparent. Hell, go back to being a heel and use every illegal advantage in the book.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm ready for babyface Adam Cole. I think he's an excellent smarmy heel, but it'll do good to change it up. Welcome back bay bay.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Not a fan of Adam Cole the wrestler but glad he is better health-wise.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Glad he's back, he still needs to put on some size, but glad he's healthy. Now please TK, don't let him get lost in the shuffle like everyone else.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Freelancer said:


> Glad he's back, he still needs to put on some size, but glad he's healthy. Now please TK, don't let him get lost in the shuffle like everyone else.


He don’t have to put on size, but if he isn’t going to do that, he needs to change the way he’s trying to convey that he is a threat. The motherfucker really thinks we are supposed to believe he’s capable of trading fists with men much taller, stronger, and bigger than him.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

I had a concussion myself back in April that kept me off work a few weeks, sounds like his was infinitely worse. Glad he's back fit and that was an excellent babyface promo.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BOOM.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

BayBay should win the belt. It will make people here mad and the thought of that pleases me.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

no


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

BAY BAY!

Look I'm not a huge fan but the guy is fucking OVER. He's good on the mic and has good personality, I just don't care for him in the ring.

I liked the promo. Called him saying the bad news would be for everyone else.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

My God that man is oozing star power. That last night was the NXT Cole. The Cole who would dwarf most of the AEW roster. 

Now keep this attitude and swagger, get far away from the Bucks, and act like a champion. Then Tony can book him the way he wants to book him.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

bdon said:


> He don’t have to put on size, but if he isn’t going to do that, he needs to change the way he’s trying to convey that he is a threat. The motherfucker really thinks we are supposed to believe he’s capable of trading fists with men much taller, stronger, and bigger than him.


That's wrestling though mate, make the unbelievable believable. It actually rests more on the guy selling it.

Randy Savage was small and much smaller than Hogan, but in their matches Hogan was a great seller so it worked. Of course back then there wasn't a huge internet for fans to bitch about everything which is another factor of why it used to be better.

You can say the same about Danielson. He's small but he's got so much believability and so much credibilty because of his skills you don't even consider he's undersized. BTW I'm in now way comparing Bryan with Cole, they're on different planets, but it's an example of size not really mattering.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

yeahbaby! said:


> That's wrestling though mate, make the unbelievable believable. It actually rests more on the guy selling it.
> 
> Randy Savage was small and much smaller than Hogan, but in their matches Hogan was a great seller so it worked. Of course back then there wasn't a huge internet for fans to bitch about everything which is another factor of why it used to be better.
> 
> You can say the same about Danielson. He's small but he's got so much believability and so much credibilty because of his skills you don't even consider he's undersized. BTW I'm in now way comparing Bryan with Cole, they're on different planets, but it's an example of size not really mattering.


Savage was fucking massive, just not in comparison to Hogan.

As for Bryan, he doesn’t try to trade punches with much larger men. He wears them down with submissions and kicks. A man smaller than the average American male citizen (Adam Cole) works like he’s the goddamn Undertaker. Why is this pipsqueak trying to make me believe he can just ground and pound? Why am I watching him go punch for punch with Luchasaurus? It’s as fucking goofy as watching Brian Cage trying to do hurricanranas on Marco Stunt.


----------

